# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >   Anyone tried them? They are just starting up in Dulles and offer all business class service to Paris at very good prices with options for seat only or seat and flat bed.
 > $3200 for two RT or $4800 wi

## JEK

Anyone tried them? They are just starting up in Dulles and offer all business class service to Paris at very good prices with options for seat only or seat and flat bed.
$3200 for two RT or $4800 with flat bed. 


 
  757-200 with only 84 passengers

----------


## tim

Interesting configuration on the 757, should leave a huge amount of room between seats/beds.  I'm headed in the opposite direction on the next day.

----------


## Petri

It's a couple of years old airline, owned by British Airways.  Business-only french L'Avion didn't quite work out, BA bought it and merged it to OpenSkies and they turned it into business-only airline.  At least for the moment..  probably not getting too much attention right now as BA has plenty of problems at home.

It's not part of OneWorld but register yourself to BA Executive Club and you'll get the miles and tier points.

http://www.airlinequality.com/Forum/openskies.htm

Looks pretty good for the price, basicly a "no-frills" business class-only flight.  Probably something similar what is called "First class" in the US.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvgYI5UxXU8 is from the L'Avion era but should give a good idea about the cabin.  Not sure if the cabin crew looks more british nowadays ;-)
.. the music choice is interesting.  OpenSkies probably won't give you this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJzoe1IoKI and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik5Nh94v7EQ is nice to watch, too ;-)

----------

